
A Study of 2.7M Startups Found the Ideal Age to Start a Business - bgrynol
https://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/a-study-of-27-million-startups-found-ideal-age-to-start-a-business-and-its-much-older-than-you-think.html
======
bgrynol
Pretty interesting stats (as quoted from the article):

\- 50-year-old startup founder is 2.2 times more likely to found a successful
startup as a 30-year-old.

\- 40-year-old startup founder is 2.1 times more likely to found a successful
startup as a 25-year-old.

\- 50-year-old startup founder is 2.8 times more likely to found a successful
startup as a 25-year-old founder.

\- 60-year-old startup founder is 3 times as likely to found a successful
startup as a 30-year-old startup founder--and is 1.7 times as likely to found
a startup that winds up in the top 0.1 percent of all companies.

------
marianicolae
If you want to listen to this article in audio, here's a link:
[https://www.listle.io/#/article/3454682958](https://www.listle.io/#/article/3454682958)

